# Newest Addition to the Shop



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't have any friends who appreciate my latest investment, so I thought I would brag about it here instead.









I was finally able to purchase a SawStop Professional 3hp last week and can't be more pleased. I'm upgrading from a Craftsman 10" aluminum frame and I am thrilled at the difference. 









I wanted the 52" but the 36" was all I could fit in my shop and even then, I have to move it around when working with large pieces. ....but I'm not complaining.

It took me three evenings to put it all together, but this past weekend I was able to break it in with a new project. and yes….I giggled my ass off after making the first few cuts. : D

Since I purchased it during March, I had my pick between a free mobile base or a the dust collector arm. Since I wanted both, I bought the base and sent the rebate off for the collector. I need to quickly get to making a dust collection system for this guy. If anybody has made one, I would very much appreciate photos!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I love a good big saw. Glad you picked the 3 hp. You can melt thru 12/4 if you have to. (That's what I do…oops)


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

YOU SUCK!!!!

Seriously, congratulations! I'm envious, or jealous, or whatever the right words are.

I have been eyeing that or the 1.75 for quite some time. It's a huge investment, but when I can do it, I'm going to pull the trigger.
I'll be interested in seeing how you like yours, or any comments you may have about it. Were you able to buy locally, or did you have it shipped?

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats April…nice looking shop BTW…..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

And a solid investment it is, congratulations April.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That is the saw I want to upgrade too.. Nice piece of equipment!


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

You SUCK…!!!

That's a great upgrade, you went from a chevy with the wheels falling off, the paint gone, to a Mercedes.
Enjoy your new toy..

Sandra, if you can go for the 3hp, it's a worthwhile investment to have the extra HP.


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes! I figured I would get a better response on here. It so disappointing to be so excited about something and everybody around me say "neat" when I tell them. haha, oh well…that's the way of things.

hahaha Sandra I will take your shouty caps as very positive. ; ) I was actually eyeing the 1.75 as well, but with the special they were running in March I was going to end up paying something like $200 less for the 1.75 vs the 3. Well shoot….$200 is such a small price to go ahead and upgrade to the full Monte, so that's how I ended up with the 3hp.

I actually have two local stores that stock SawStops! So I was lucky enough to be able to go right to the store and pick it up. (with a trailer. and man power) (I totally bribed men with a homemade dinner if they would unload it for me).

It is a huge investment…..huge huge actually. But! this is the saw that I was going to end up with eventually so instead of buying a top of the line Grizzy and then upgrading again in 4-5 years I went ahead and just saved a little more to buy this one that will last me my whole shop life. Plus, I don't have kiddos yet so it's still easy for me to spend this much money on myself.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice new toy!

Now all you have to make for it is a crosscut sled. Ever since I made mine, I've been wondering what took me so long.

You said it right…. it was an investment .. not just another tool purchase. It's always cheaper to invest in good tools than purchase lesser quality tools. I'm sure you'll enjoy it as much as I enjoy my 3hp saw.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I like my old iron woodworking tools, but even I have been thinking about the lure of a sawstop.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just starting to like you, too. Now I have to hate you ;-)


----------



## BigCountryAg (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats April…I'm a noob here and I can feel your pain.

I'm sure a lot of those eye-rolling friends of yours, especially the guys only wish they new how to actually use a shop like yours.

I have a brother who comes over and sees me covered in sawdust and mutters…."you know you can go to IKEA and buy that already cut and ready to put together right?" That's his idea of woodworking…putting together IKEA furniture.

Great job and I'd love to see some more photos of your shop setup.


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

I understand Cory. I would hate me too. ; )

A crosscut sled is on the list!

Am I the only one with a list that never seems to get shorter? I feel like I'm in a game a Tetris….where no matter how much I do, projects still seem to always pile up faster than I can get to them.


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

BigCountryAg: Yes! Great example. I get that all the time "you know you can just buy that right?"....I guess if you don't enjoy this hobby then you just don't get it.

My mom told me the other day "April, you don't have to make everything". I said "I know, but I want to." hehehe.

If you would like to see my shop, I have a shop tour video posted to my youtube account. : ) Let me know what you think.


----------



## BigCountryAg (Apr 1, 2014)

(facepalm)....no doubt on that April.

I have three very handy and capable teenage boys (14, 16 & 18 y.o.) and I still can't seem to get everything done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Way to go April it's a great saw enjoy and congrats.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Great looking saw, great looking shop! Browsed around your other projects just now, and I really like how well you have everything organized. Just another reminder that I seriously need to tidy up my garage.

As for dust collection, I recommend getting the Harbor Freight 2 HP machine and making a separator for it. That's what I use and it works great for me. I'm also local to you, so if you ever want to stop by I'd be glad to show you how I have mine set up.


----------



## 1Woody (Mar 20, 2013)

Congratulations April I along with everyone else are very envious of your new toy as we might call our stuff in the shop. I have a older cast iron 10" Craftsman table saw still love it and not on the top of my list for new tools in the shop. Would much rather replace my Jet drill press with a larger model that would make re-sawing a bit easier.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the Sawstop. I would go for the largest and most powerful I could get and afford too. I will probably never own a Sawstop but I think they are good saws. I have never heard anything bad about them on here. Some people have mentioned the cartridge fires when they don't want it to happen but that is operator problems. I know a man that works in our locally owned lumber yard today. He was once a foreman in a mobile home factory we had. They used some of these saws. They tripped them cutting foil covered insulation. Well, think about it!! conductor!! I wish you the best with your new saw and have saw envy. This should be a great addition to that big shop you have. Dust collection?? I would either go with 2 or 3 Harbor Freight units in that shop or a big Clearvue. I personally went with the Clearvue. It did get a bad rap I the Wood magazine. I think it was mainly due to the guys not liking the installation methods. They kept referring to it as a kit. You have to make some pieces or you can buy them if you choose. IT is competitive in cost and a good system. The guys in the magazine didn't install the filters according to MY installation instructions. They had dust leak out and complained but I haven't witnessed that. I think they don't read.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If your friends can't get excited about a purchase like that, you need new friends! 

One great thing about Lumberjocks: You can always drum up some excitement (and envy) with a shiny new tool!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats on the saw April. That must look like a monster in the shop compared to the old one. I know just how you feel when you get a nice new toy (tool) and everybody goes, oh that's nice with those emotionless words. I just bought a nice new 12'' sliding miter saw and the reaction was, oh ok. 
Enjoy your new saw after you look at it for a couple more days and get it all full of sawdust.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

That's awesome April, congrats!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

April - the shouty caps were actually squealy caps…..


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats, That is an awesome saw.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats, you deserve it. Thats the exact saw Im saving for myself, so yes, YOU SUCK


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats, on the saw. That is what I'd upgrade my upgrade to if I had the money. I've looked them over and they look like a great saw. I also enjoyed your shop tour, gave me some ideas for my little shop. Keep at it, you have lots to work with and lots of space to do it in.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

You will be very happy with it. Congrats on it.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Oct 18, 2010)

wow, congrats. Ah, yes… the pre-kids cash flow… I vaguely remember those days. Get all the big tools while you still can!


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I think she looks like a good investment. 
Does she cook and do the laundry?? 
O O O you mean the SS. Just teasing

EDIT: My bad I thought that was your better half standing there not you


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL!! Shawn, it's a good thing you are in South Bend and therefore out of kicking range. But! yes, I actually do cook and do laundry. ; )


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Huge step up April … I hope that you enjoy your new Saw Stop as much as I enjoy My new Grizz …

I use the HF dust collector with 4" PVC artery and flex hoses with blast gates to the tools; also have several 2-1/2" taps for the tools that take that size hose. Works great, not much sweeping time anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations on the new saw. Money well spent. That's what they call a forever saw. Look forward to something you've built using that.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

You'll never regret it; at least after 3 years, I haven't regretted teh same decision.

Congratulations!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

congrats,your friends don't know what they are mising out on.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Since you just plopped down a chunk on the SS. A cheaper DC option is the HF 2hp collector, with a dust deputy separator it's VERY efficient on a one machine basis. I have a 16' Flexrite(sp) retractable dust hose that takes up or 3-4 foot footprint when it's not connected to one of my machines. I have it running to my TS with a switch that automatically turns the DC on when I turn the table saw on.



















Paul


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

Wonderful Paul. Tell me…how loud are these guys? I've never been around one in person.

I currently house my 60 gallon air compressor in a little structure attached to the backside of my shop and am wondering if I should design something similar for a DC system. Thoughts?

Also, do these guys have to sit vertical or can they be mounted horizontal? Reason I ask is I don't want to give up any more shop space if I don't have to, but I have a lot of wasted ceiling space. So if they can be mounted horizontal, then I can design something.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Who said they're guys? Lol.

I checked out some of your youtube videos April, Great stuff! Loved the barn door.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

They aren't terribly loud, I don't use hearing protection. When I flick my table saw on the DC automatically turns on and I can still faintly hear music playing from my IPhone about ten feet away. I'm in a TINY shop compared to yours so the sound is amplified more for me than it will be for you.

The HF DC can be modified in NUMEROUS ways! you can mount them on a wall but it will require some custom modification. There is plenty of "google" info out there, I believe it's one of the must highly custom modified and documented DC's out there.

You CAN house the DC with your compressor but a 2HP DC like this HF isin't meant for long runs of hose. The smaller run of hose to the machine your hooking it up to the more suction you will pull. It comes on casters and can be wheeled around. My Super Dust Deputy I use as a pre separator is simply installed on a seal able drum I had. I haven't built a rolling cart for it but my shop is tiny 20×18 to the 16' retractable hose reaches every corner of my shop. I even use it to vacuum the floor.

Paul


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I only use about a 5 foot run to my table saw from the DC, after taping the entire inside of the cabinet on my saw and sealing it pretty air tight I'm GUESSING it pulls 90%+ of all dust created when I'm not using zero clearance inserts.

Paul


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

lateralus819: You're right! I'm being sexist….we can make them female. ; ) Glad you like the videos. That door seems to be everybody's favorite.

Thanks for all the information Paul. I'll look into it and decide how to I will store it. Luckily, my air compressor storage is just on the other side of the wall where my table saw is located…so I might be able to put it in there, or I might just go ahead and mount it to my ceiling. We shall see….in the mean time, I'm just a sweeping fool.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

A big congratulation on the new saw April.

I'm sure it will serve you well


----------



## Sawdustmaker115 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice!! i to have a SS only it's one step down from that one only have 1.75 hp wish i had 3hp.
I'm sure that saw will suit you very well. I just recently discovered you over at youtube the past week, keep the video coming!!! Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats! Someday I wouldn't mind owning one of my own. I've only been at it for 2 years myself, but they've been in an apartment, so I've gone down a slightly more handtool oriented path, so probably not a cabinet saw. Either way, glad you seem happy with your new purchase.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

April,

A monster sled can replace your miter saw with more accuracy and a much bigger cross cut capacity with your new table saw. This one has 26" of cross cut capacity. I imagine your new saw has more table space than mine and can get away with even bigger.










I can't sleep 

Paul


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

April,

About the noise level on the HF DC, it isn't too loud, really. It just sounds like a really powerful fan to me. Not at all like the high pitched screaming banshee with its hair on fire sound that a shop vac motor makes. Like Paul said, it's not necessary to wear hearing protection if you're only running the DC. Of course, most of the time I'm running my DC it means that I'm also running my table saw, in which case I have ear protection on anyway.

You're definitely going to want to make yourself a separator, too. I used the general idea behind the Thien baffle to make myself an in-can separator. It's ugly as hell because I knocked it out in a hurry using scraps, but it sure works great. Hardly any dust at all makes it into the bag, and nearly all the dust and chips get separated into the trash can. Just make sure you use a metal can, this is important. My first attempt used a plastic can, and right after turning it on for the first time, the suction crumpled up the entire thing like a wet paper bag.

You mentioned mounting it horizontally, I assume you mean the motor itself and not the entire unit? That's how I have mine set up. It's more or less the same configuration as this modification here, albeit nowhere near as pretty.



I didn't care for the rolling assembly that the HF unit comes with and I didn't bother to make my own. I just bolted the motor to the wall of my garage with the can underneath, and the bag and filter off to the side. If I had to do it again, and I probably will, I definitely recommend making it mobile like the project above. After seeing how your shop is laid out, I think that having it mobile is the way to go, so you can just hook up a flexible hose to whatever machine you're running. That way you can avoid having to run pipe and blast gates all over the place. Besides, a DC unit like that won't do quite that well with long runs. Much better to keep it short so you don't lose suction.


----------



## jtritz (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats April. Really nice saw. I also viewed your shop on you tube and got some good ideas. Thanks!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats April. I watched your shop video and recall the days when I first began in an 18 by 18' garage. I am also very frugile with machine and tool acquisitions. In your video you made comments about getting things free or cheaper. I tend to get most of our machines at auctions for pennies on the dollar. I try to use a flipping technique when getting machines or upgrades. Like for me, someday I will purchase the 3 HP sawstop like yours but it require me flipping 4 older unisaws or PM66 to raise enough money to grab that sawstop.

Anyway, keep up the good work. Everything looks great.

By the way, while I know I see female woodworkers out there with a passion for the trade, I tend to see more men in the trade. That said, my wife and I work together in this trade and she loves it as much as I do and is by far better than me or most other men at many of the related tasks. So needless to say, it is really cool seeing a female woodworker out there with a passion for the trade.


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

PLK: That is a massive sled!....I have a sled on my to-do list, but I never dreamed of making it that big. Tell me (because I'm a newbie), why in the world would I need something that large? I was thinking about replicating Drew's from Rockin-H woodshop. 



 I love that adjustable track you have on yours though, I can see how that could come in handy. Is your base made from melamine?

Brian: : ) Hey neighbor. I've never thought of my shop vac as a screaming banshee, but I will from now on….
Thanks for the info. I was actually thinking about mounting the entire unit sideways. : ) Just because I don't know any better. Is that a silly thing to even consider? I just don't want to give up all the space a set up like that requires. If I could somehow mount it horizontal and store it on my ceiling, I would be a much happier camper. Another silly question: Why a separator? Do chips and dust not get along well enough to share the same metal container?

Hi Jerry: Well, I'm glad you feel that way. I was really nervous at first about putting my stuff out there since this is a male dominated hobby, but I was pleasantly surprised when I realized that around 95% of the attitudes reflect yours. Especially on here…everybody has been so kind and welcoming. It's nice that you and your wife can work together…..I never want to kill my husband more than when he gets in my shop and start touching my tools. : ) haha.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! You will love that new found power.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

April love the "can do attitude" welcome to the site. You pick out one sweet saw hope you get many years of great service from it. Also as far as the ones who show least amount of interest in your hobby they will be your best customers in years to come paying off your love of woodworking. Trust me you'll hear thing like can you make me this and that and also this, enjoy the ride….BC


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

April, I got the same saw for my shop a while back and I'm pleased with it. I only use it for ripping because I kept my PM 2000 for crosscutting and all of my jig work. I do regret not getting the industrial model because it is considerably heavier, but the Professional seems like a nice machine and I'm satisfied with it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

A big crosscut sled it necessary for cutting big door panels for cabinets accurately. I just finished helping a
friend with a custom kitchen. His sled has two bars underneath that engage the slots on his Unisaw and 
the other end of sled rides on a special set of ball rollers on a beam that sets on his 8" long bed Delta 
jointer. The sled is 9 feet long and we trimmed some 4 foot door panels easily and accurately. He owned
and operated a big cabinet shop at one time and kept a lot of machinery and jigs for his retirement shop.
Most people can easily get by with a small crosscut sled. While my big saw is a 1949 Delta Cabinet saw I 
bought for $100 and restored I can understand why you would want that sawstop and hope you get lots
of use and enjoyment out of it. Dust collection is a necessity in any shop, even OSHA has listed it as a
problem. I mounted my 1HP unit horizontally outside my shop and ran a 6" pipe from it to the middle of
my shop where I installed a Y to two 4" hoses that take care of all my machines running through a Thein
top hat separator. Most people separate out the dust and chips before the dust collectors impeller to 
prevent damage and wear to the impeller, it also keeps your final filter mechanism cleaner and capable of
working better. I suggest you read both the site of www.jpthien.com and billpentz.com before you do
too much more woodworking, this is not meant to scare you, it is just that you have a lot of knowledge
about woodworking and tools and dust is a necessary part of woodworking and should be included in
that knowledge.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet investment. Have fun and still be safe.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

April,

The "separator" idea is a way to make a single stage DC into a 2 stage DC.

On a single stage DC, the debris all goes directly into the blower and is discharged tangentially into the bag/filter divider ring, where it spins around. As it slows, the debris falls into the collection bag and the air goes out the filter (wooly bag or pleated paper filter) on top.

On a two stage set up, the blower sits atop a conical shaped cyclone, and the air comes into the cyclone first, spins, slows, drops the debris and *then * goes into the blower and is discharged into the filter set up.

disadvantages of a single stage set up are:
1. You can suck chunks into the blower and damage the impellor (though you can usually avoid sucking up chunks and the better steel plate impellors can stand up to a lot)
2. During the separation process, a lot of fine dust can be entrained into the filter pleats and clog them up (this can be overcome by putting a cone or plate into the divider ring, using an internal flapper when the machine is off to agitate the pleats to drop the dust, or by simply blowing HP air on the outside of the pleats to clean the inner surface.

advantages of a single stage are:
1. lower cost
2. usually less space (you need a pretty big cyclone to properly match high air flows)
3. Higher air flow (unless your filter gets clogged up)

A two stage set up removes the chips and chunks, and if sized properly, 95% of the dust, b4 getting to the impellor and filter. Hence the impellor is protected and the filter stays cleaner, longer. It's also easier to empty the little can at the bottom of the cyclone than the bag on a single stage.

A two stage unit costs quite a bit more and is quite a bit larger for the same cfm. To get the same cfm of air flow, your going to have to spend a lot more coin.

People often make a separator from a trash can with a topper (a guy named Thein designed a great topper). To turn their single stage set ups into quasi dual stage set ups. These work well, but they take up quite a bit of space and depending on how you set them up, they can decrease cfm.

You'll need to decide up front whether you want your set up to be mobile or permanently installed and plumed. If the later, you can easily spend as much on piping and fittings as you do the DC.

The best web site for all things DC related is Bill Pentz's site, and the Grizzly catalog is a great place to compare the specs for different sizes and classes of machines, as they are pretty good about not over inflating their performance claims.

PS. The HF DC has a fairly small impellor, is actually about 1.7 HP (you need 220v to get a true 2 HP) and imo, requires the modification of a pleated filter to be adequate. None the less, it is an economical way to get set up.

PPS. You really need a filter rated at 1 micron or less filter, as it's the small, invisible dust that gets in your lungs and gives you asthma and sensitizes you allergically. Most bags are 3 to 5 micron, and though they clean up the mess, they spit the harmful stuff right back at your through the bag.

PPPS. If you go with a fixed system, get your engineer hubby involved in the design as it s a perfect fluid dynamics project.

PPPPS. If you are in a warm climate, you can discharge your DC outdoors, but make sure you don't have a furnace in the same room, as you'll reverse the draft on the flu and put exhaust into the people tank.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I was going to answer the question about why to make a separator, but Matt covered it much more thoroughly than I was going to. So there you go.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

April,

Blue pine answered your question to me. I use my "monster" sled for large panels and cross cutting sheet goods. It's pretty much replaced my sliding compound miter saw in my shop for almost all the cross cuts I do. If you don't crosscut sheet goods, plywood etc a lot you don't need one as big as mine.

Paul


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

....Wow. Bravo Matt! That is a helluva explanation. I will start researching to figure out what setup I want to go with then. In the mean time, I'll just keep my shop broom close at hand.

Blue Pine and Paul: Yeah, I will probably go with something a little smaller for the time being then build a new one if I find I need something larger.


----------



## XBIGJIMX (Sep 27, 2013)

awesome! I am glad i am not the only one suffering from my friends so not getting excited or caring about my tool purchases


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

OK…. so I have been accused of being long winded…. which may be why my kids ask their mother for homework help and only come to me as a last resort :^o


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new toy…. Almost like a kid, it will also keep you up at night


----------



## dave_oh (Aug 24, 2009)

You'll love that tablesaw. Great shop, too.


----------



## PERLarryC (Feb 14, 2014)

April
Congrats. I have the 1.75 and love it so I'm sure you will be in love with your 3 for a long, long time. They can be sensitive to wet lumber so don't be afraid to use that key, it's cheeper than a new blade and a new module.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

What do you mean, you have no friends who appreciate your new purchase.?
You have a few thousand friends right here who are drooling over it.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Great toy and addition!!!!!


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I had the same issue when I bought my SawStop. Many of my friends said, "You paid what for that". But 7 years in, I am very happy I bought it. If you calculate the cost over 30 or so years it will last, it is pretty inexpensive. I have bought my share of cheap tools and I guarantee you they cost a lot more over the long run over quality tools.

Congratulations, it is a great piece of equipment. You will enjoy it for a long time.

Domer


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Like most people, I have a garage shop!
I have the HF dust collector and have it setup with a Super Dust Deputy mounted on a 30 gal trash can. I also have the Wynn filter sitting on top of the ring of the HF. I never even hooked up the bag that came with the collector, after reading all the reviews on this site.
My shop is only a 2 car garage and since I only run 1 machine at a time, I have the Rockler 25' Flex hose and just connect it to the machine I am running at that time. It can be a pain, bus since I am the only one in the shop, stepping over it from time to time isn't a problem.
The HF works ok the way I have it setup. It seems to be able to handle the table saw quite well and my Dewalt 735 planer with it's own chip fan, keeps quite clean when it's running.
I see Jay Bates got a new dust collector in his shop, but has not reviewed it yet.
All & all, I think I spent about $635 including the 25' flex hose.
The info that mike gave you is correct. The HF only has a 10.5" impeller and the actual H.P. is about the 1.7 range, but it does seem to work for me.
If the HF ever croaks on me, I think I will upgrade to a better unit from Grizzly in the $8-900 range.
All that being said, you should use some sort of dust mask even with a dust collector. I have a 3M one that was only $18 with the filters and it works great.
P.S. I enjoy watching your videos!


----------

